

Show HN: coined.com, BTC Arbitrage Rates with Semantic UI and socket.io - coined
http://www.coined.com/

======
coined
Hey everyone, we are huge bitcoin fans and have been watching bitcoin since it
was under $0.10 a coin. It's been crazy to see how big the price differences
are between exchanges, so we built this service to keep an eye on things. It
uses the order book depth of each exchange to give you an idea of how the
arbitrage rates are affected based on the number of coins you are trading. Let
us know any feedback you have so we can make the site better!

------
mxxx
nice one!

interface is great, nice and clean. also particularly like the donations-for-
features idea...

it still kind of amazes me anybody has anything invested in gox...

